
Amazon pulls its free game Crucible from circulation following negative reviews - blinding-streak
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-30/amazon-pulls-crucible-from-wide-release-weeks-after-game-launch
======
blinding-streak
[http://archive.vn/XDHJh](http://archive.vn/XDHJh)

